# The final build I'm just too old for another



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I've built my final outdoor room I ain't gonna do another any questions please ask 
If anyone saw my old build which failed massively lol
This took me 24 weeks


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Hold on lost my photos


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Here we go sorted 

Remember it was only finished last week so still need skirting and stuff ect


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

>


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

12 months ago 









Now


----------



## RETIC80 (Oct 30, 2008)

:2thumb: looking good gaz, real pro job, love the african dwarfs enclousure!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

RETIC80 said:


> :2thumb: looking good gaz, real pro job, love the african dwarfs enclousure!!


It's taken time but looks great the croc enclosure has got a shelf I'm currently making that will create a sort of semi aquatic cave she loves it in there tho


----------



## RETIC80 (Oct 30, 2008)

sounds good mate, bit of a difference since i was there last! Great job, fair play to you.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Pop in if your passing you still got my number


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

That looks amazing!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Spiff said:


> That looks amazing!


Thanks mate


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Absolutly awesome reptile room looks better in the flesh and still looks like it will keep us busy lol



lizard wizard said:


> Thanks mate


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Liked it did ya clay you got fences and the cover to build this weekend dude


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice enclosures mate.


----------



## Yezi (Aug 3, 2012)

Incredible :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome rep room mate! Love the dwarf crocs enclosure. :no1:

Thanks

James


----------



## lukeraymont (Apr 9, 2011)

Majorly jealous of all te awsome reps you have haha. That looks amazing


----------



## bob brown (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats great! a lot of work in there.
Well done


----------



## The Animal Shed (Apr 16, 2012)

very nice,well done :2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

looks the dogs!! :2thumb:


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

How have you insulated it? If I remember you last one you used loft insulation didn't you?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Ye loft insulation was crap so i used 50 mm polystyrene on this one


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

ok cool! cheers.


----------

